

Ask HN: join YC for a non-US resident - csomar

Hi, I have an idea in mind (which is very stupid and simple) but if implemented correctly, it can turn productivity on. So I'm a "geek", i worked mainely on C# and php/mysql/jquery; I thought of trying to apply for YC.<p>The problem is "I'm not a US resident"; YC doesn't help in issuing VISA to US and suggest to ask other members, so here i ask! Are you an YC startup founder not from the US, how did you do to get VISA?<p>Also I'm 18 years old (but in January I'll be 19); so does that matter a lot.<p>+ is finding a partner hard? (currently I'm alone)<p>sorry for "lot of questions" but I don't know whom to ask, if you are that kind of people that want to talk a lot about their experiences why not add me (omar.abid2006@gmail.com) and talk about it
======
jacquesm
I think that to get a real answer you're going to at least have to tell the
people looking at this where you are from, that will make a huge difference in
how hard it will be to get you to the USA.

------
jacquesm
I found this in the HN/YC FAQ (linked at the bottom of the page):

Do we have to be US citizens?

No, as long as you can get here for at least three months. We've funded
several startups founded by non-citizens.

------
envitar
You'll probably have to go on tourist visa first, if you can. Or student - if
you are

